# Drill Brush Roller Spinner



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get one of these


----------



## buckyswider (Jun 9, 2019)

Not the same manufacturer, but basically the same product. And it's from the UK, so shipping is about as much as the product. But all in all it was just a bit more expensive than replacing my worn-out manual spinner, so I've ordered mine!!

OK, since I just joined the site now so I can pass this info on to you, it's not letting me post the link. There's a youtube and a website. 

go to dandytools dot com to check it out. 

(Mods: I hope you agree that my tactic to circumvent the new user rules was with good and non self-serving intentions!).


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh, gee how come I never thought of spinning into a cardboard box (NOT). Looks like complete BS overkill, but as PT Barnum said there's one born every minute!:biggrin:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm sticking with the washing machine method.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> I'm sticking with the washing machine method.


I've got some really expensive brushes, could you put them on delicate cycle and be sure to add some Downy?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Hows about you just buy the professional model and it won't (roller spinner) fall apart?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> I've got some really expensive brushes, could you put them on delicate cycle and be sure to add some Downy?


Delicate cycle yes but I advise skipping the Downy!:biggrin:


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I cut up my shure line spinner to make this drill version. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

cardgunner said:


> I cut up my shure line spinner to make this drill version. I absolutely love it!


So you're the inventor?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Never spin a brush


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> Never spin a brush



Why? I spin mine in the washer all the time, wrap snugly in craft paper while still damp and they look almost new at the next use.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> So you're the inventor?


No, I just used their idea. My Shure line spinner never worked well. I seen the video and cut mine up and stuck it in the drill. I have a five gallon pail of water. I dunk it in the pail and spin it, bring it out and spin in empty five gallon, repeat, repeat, and then into the holder. I beats standing above the sink twirling it in your palms. I wish I could throw them in the wash but wife said, NO!. Happy wife..Happy life. This had made my daily cleanups bearable.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Those guys acted like they were cleaning with the spinners but the damn things are just meant to kick out all the water. I had an old school, very stout, Shurline for years and when I lost it, I saw no reason to replace it. If I have access to a hose and it's not winter, I can spin a roller clean with or without the sprayer in no time. Brushes are more hands on for cleaning and I prefer to gently kick them out anyway. Plus- who always lugs around a drill?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> Why? I spin mine in the washer all the time, wrap snugly in craft paper while still damp and they look almost new at the next use.


I'm talking centrifugal force, not the spin cycle. Turns them into dusters before their time.......


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> Those guys acted like they were cleaning with the spinners but the damn things are just meant to kick out all the water. I had an old school, very stout, Shurline for years and when I lost it, I saw no reason to replace it. If I have access to a hose and it's not winter, I can spin a roller clean with or without the sprayer in no time. Brushes are more hands on for cleaning and I prefer to gently kick them out anyway. Plus- who always lugs around a drill?


I had one for over 25 years, it worked great until the bearings gave out and it just stopped spinning. I guess I paid maybe $16 bucks for it new, so at a $1.50 a year it was a bargain!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> Never spin a brush


"Never spin a brush"


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)




----------

